# FrontPage Magazine By David Horowitz



## American_Jihad (Sep 3, 2013)

Lets hear from the X progressive/marxist commie/liberal/left-winger...







*Fight Fire With Fire*​
September 3, 2013 By David Horowitz

...

Im pleased to be here. I want to thank Tim Phillips for inviting me to this gathering, and the Koch brothers for organizing it. Most of you probably know that I grew up in a Communist family and had a misspent youth as a Marxist leader of the New Left in the 1960s. In later years, when I reflected on the damage our revolution had inflicted on our country, I would ask myself, Where was the ruling class? Why didnt they defend the System from these *modern day Luddites and America haters*? Why didnt they expel us from the schools we tried to shut down? Why did they give us platforms to advance our agendas? What were they thinking?

As the years progressed, and the radicals first infiltrated and then took over the Democratic Party, I found myself asking, Where is the ruling class? Why dont they see the threat this radicalized party is posing to their interests and the countrys? Why isnt the ruling class mobilizing its resources to oppose an assault that is threatening the free market system and the very foundations of our democracy?

...

If the last five unhappy years have taught us anything, it is these two things: First, elections have consequences. The lefts last two electoral triumphs have already had a devastating impact on our nation and its future. America is now a great power in steep decline, a by-stander in world events, where once it shaped them. Our president is set on a course that actively encourages our enemies, weakens our friends and diminishes our military strength. At home his policies have impelled us towards national bankruptcy and constitutional disorder. And worse. Until the IRS and NSA scandals and Obamacare revealed the power that the Obama radicals are acquiring, I myself did not realize how close we were to the prospect of losing our democracy and actually becoming a totalitarian state. If you control all that information about individual lives and you have all that power over their finances and health, you can destroy any opposition and you do not need a secret police to enforce your will.

...

Would it have been difficult to do this? Obama is arguably the most brazen and compulsive liar ever to occupy the White House. He is an absentee executive  invisible at the budget negotiations in Washington and the withdrawal negotiations in Iraq, missing in crisis after crisis. While Egypt and Syria burn, he golfs. His endless dithering and misguided interventions in support of the Muslim Brotherhood have set the entire region aflame. Meanwhile, he and his wife carry on like French royalty, lavishing tens of millions of taxpayer funds on their family and dog while tens of millions of Americans suffer historic levels of deprivation because of the policies Obama put in place.

...

The answer is obvious to everyone but no one will say it out loud.

No one will confront Obama the way he deserves to be confronted because he is black. Actually he is half black, raised by whites and one Indonesian but no matter, since racist liberals have made the color of ones skin decisive. It is because Obama is a minority that no one will hold him to a common standard; or confront him with what he has actually done. Any political consultant will tell you that you cant. This is how race conscious and race-prejudiced our country has become.

...

In fact Democrat socialists want to be rich. In fact they are rich. Just ask George Soros, Jon Corzine, Nancy Pelosi, Rahm Emanuel, Terry McAuliffe, Bill Clinton and the White House couple. They want to be filthy rich. As far as socialists are concerned rich people are ok  if they support the socialist agendas. Its cynicism on steroids. Its all about power. Its a strategy to win. Attack the rich to show you are friends of the poor. And politically it works.

...

In the real world, Democrat socialists have made the lives of poor Americans worse, much worse. You need to shove this fact in their faces every time you speak. Here is the reality: In every inner city of size in America, the selfish exploiters of the poor are liberals  what I am calling Democrat socialists; they are the ones who fatten themselves off the votes of minorities and the poor while blocking their opportunities for a better life, and throwing them crumbs in return.

Detroit is a city Democrat socialists have run as a political monopoly for 52 years.  For twenty of those Detroits Democrat mayor, Coleman Young, was also a member of the Communist Party.

In 1961 before their rule, Detroit had the highest per capita income in the United States; Today, it is the poorest large city in all fifty states.

...

Second, and far more importantly, a movement called Occupy Wall Street went on a rampage in American cities attacking the so-called 1% and the allegedly unfair distribution of wealth. Occupy Wall Street was a criminal mob supported by Obama and Pelosi, orchestrated and financed by the socialist government unions. Overnight, this changed the national debate from Obamacare to fairness. It cast anyone opposing more taxes as a selfish defender of the rich, and put Republicans on the defensive.

...

Lets put hope in the hands of people who cant afford to send their kids to schools that will teach them. Lets change the way the educational economy works, so that individuals are empowered  not government  so that competition is restored and standards are raised. Lets take the second biggest part of the government economy and return it to the people. Lets create a model of the kind of society we want  a free market society, a society based on individual achievement, not government defined collectives.

This is just one possible campaign. Even if this particular campaign doesnt win the first or second time around it will eventually change the perceptions of everyone in politics. We will no longer be seen as the defenders of the rich; we will be seen as the defenders of minorities and the poor; and our opponents will be seen as their oppressors. If campaigns like this are conducted in the right way they will change not only the way conservatives frame their message; they will change the political landscape of the country and the prospects for our nations future.

Fight Fire With Fire | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Excellent article..


----------



## S.J. (Sep 3, 2013)

I like David, he had sense enough to put down the kool aid.


----------



## blastoff (Sep 4, 2013)

Dave had to spend some time in the Dark Side before finally seeing the light.  A recovering lefty and a darn good one!


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 7, 2013)

*How Obama Betrayed America*

May 8, 2013 By David Horowitz 

...

Far from shouldering his responsibility as the commander-in-chief of Americas global War on Terror and embracing it as this generations equivalent of the Cold War, Obama showed his distaste for the entire enterprise by dropping the term War on Terror and replacing it with an Orwellian phrase  overseas contingency operations. Minimizing the Islamist threat to the United States is not an oversight of the Obama administration; it is its policy.

It should not have been difficult for Obama to make the nations defense a priority when he became Americas commander-in-chief in January 2009.  The American homeland had already experienced a devastating attack, which terrorists have been constantly trying to repeat. The number of foreign states openly supporting terror has steadily increased (and grown even more during Obamas tenure); and the most dangerous Islamist regime  Iran  is being allowed to acquire nuclear weapons, while Washington dithers over pointless negotiations. With secular governments giving way to Islamist regimes in Turkey, Egypt and Iraq, with the Taliban on the rise in Afghanistan and an American withdrawal imminent, the global situation today has eerie parallels to the early Cold War, with implications equally dire.  Yet instead of policies that put U.S. national security first and are pursued without hesitation or apology, Obamas time in office has been marked by retreat and accommodation and even support of Islamist foes  most ominously of the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt, which swept aside an American ally, with Obamas personal intervention, and is busily creating a totalitarian state.

...

How Obama Betrayed America | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 6, 2013)

*The Black Book of the American Left: Volume One &#8212; My Life and Times*

November 6, 2013 By Frontpagemag.com 
By David Horowitz

...

The essays contained herein describe the left as I have known it &#8212; first from the inside, as one of its leading &#8220;theorists&#8221; (I flinch and blush at the same time in using this term), and then as a nemesis confronting it with the real world consequences of its actions. In all these writings I was driven by two urgencies: a desire to persuade those still on the left of the destructive consequences of the ideas and causes they promoted; and second, the frustration I experienced with those conservatives who failed to understand the malignancy of the forces mobilized against them. Most conservatives habitually referred to leftists who were determined enemies of the American social contract and its individual liberties as &#8220;liberals.&#8221; In calling them liberals, they failed to appreciate the Marxist foundations and religious dimensions of their radical faith or the hatreds it inspired. And they failed to appreciate their brutal imposture in stealing the identity of the intellectually pragmatic, patriotic, and anti-totalitarian &#8220;Cold War liberals&#8221; whose influence in American political life they killed off, beginning in 1972 with the McGovern coup inside the Democratic Party.[1]

...

The Black Book of the American Left: Volume One ? My Life and Times | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## S.J. (Nov 6, 2013)

The Obamas and Ayers' hate Horowitz.  They consider him a traitor.  Interesting, coming from the very people who sought (seek) to undermine this country.


----------



## blastoff (Nov 7, 2013)

The Ayers way...undermining by explosives.  Don't know why that didn't catch on more.


----------



## whitehall (Nov 7, 2013)

Horowitz's book "Radical Son" offers amazing insight to the 60's radical left. The fact that he was the son of card carrying communists almost paved the way for a smart kid to become active in the left wing radicalism of the 60's and 70's. It's interesting to note that one of the Watergate reporters was also the son of card carrying communists and the media kept it quiet. Horowitz's book "The Professors" gives a chilling look inside the world of left wing academia. Horowitz was the victim of assault almost every time he spoke on a university campus. The administration usually giggled about a pie in the face or some unknown substance resembling blood or urine thrown on (only) conservative speakers but Horowitz finally pressed charges for assault.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 7, 2013)

David Horowitz!!!!!!
He is so biased that he make Keith Olbermann look unbiased.
OK, I exaggerated a touch.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 7, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> David Horowitz!!!!!!
> He is so biased that he make Keith Olbermann look unbiased.
> OK, I exaggerated a touch.


 The difference is that Horowitz tells it likes it is. Lefties hate him because he's onto their little act, plus he can prove it.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 10, 2014)

*The Black Book of the American Left: Volume I: My Life and Times*​
January 10, 2014 by Barbara Kay

...

One instantly comprehends the truth of this insight, and even anticipates its ramifications. There exists a quantum leap in evil between the MacBeths of this world on the one hand, and the Hitlers, Stalins, Mao Tse Tungs, Che Guevaras and Osama bin Ladens on the other.

But Solzhenitsyn does not explain how it is that so many intellectuals can apply exquisitely sensitive moral calipers to the character flaws in Shakespearean murderers, turning them this way and that in the light cast by civilized codes of behavior, while ideological massacrists inspire in the same minds a paralysis of the critical thinking process so impervious to reason as to amount to a pathology.

...

And for these students, the writings of former New Left leader David Horowitz have, for the past 30 years, amounted to the most compelling vivisection of the American left since Whittaker Chambers majestic 1952 apologia for his six years in the Communist underworld, Witness.

...

Horowitz was, like so many other Jewish sons and daughters of his generation, a red diaper baby. His parents were staunch communists to the end of their days, undeterred even by Khruschevs 1956 unveiling of Stalins paranoiac purges and wholesale decimations. Clinging to the post-Stalin wreckage rather than swimming away altogether, Horowitz championed the resurgent New Lefts neo-communist shibboleths at Berkeley, ground zero of the counter-cultural 1960s, for several years co-editing Ramparts, the lefts most important student literary and political magazine.

*The pivotal moment in Horowitzs ultimate break with the left was the 1974 murder by the Black Panthers of Betty Van Patter, a fellow activist personally recruited by Horowitz for administrative work at an Oakland, California community center, understood by Horowitz to be wholly devoted to disadvantaged black children, but in fact a shell for laundering criminal Panther activity.*

...

A Political Romance is a good introduction to the neophyte unfamiliar with Horowitzs personal story, but that is not why I single it out. The romance of the title is leftist utopianism, and the essay, finely crafted as one would expect, describes Horowitzs awakening to the realities behind the dream. In format and tone it is exactly the kind of reflection one frequently sees on the Lives end page of the New York Times Sunday magazine.

...

The Black Book project was conceived of as a dual challenge: to persuade leftists of the destructive consequences of their ideas; and to persuade conservatives of the malignancy of the forces mobilized against them.

Horowitz is a born fighter, but even lifelong happy warriors can experience moments of frustration, when all their labors seem to have been in vain. When he defected, Whittaker Chambers told his wife, I know that I am leaving the winning side for the losing side, but that it was better to die on the losing side than to live under communism.

Horowitz has acknowledged that while conservatives like his message and his writing, they dont act on his advice. All Cassandras may be forgiven if they believe they are on the losing side of history.

But then, nobody predicted the fall of the Berlin Wall, as Horowitz has pointed out on several occasions. In a recent interview, Horowitz said he believes Obama has awakened [conservatives].

Theyre getting it. He also said, I am an optimistic person. A lucky thing for us all, and may his tribe increase.

The Black Book of the American Left: Volume I: My Life and Times | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 10, 2014)

David Horowitz is a liar,a racist bigot, a hypocrite and a fascist thug.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 10, 2014)

> In 1961 before their rule, Detroit had the highest per capita income in the United States; Today, it is the poorest large city in all fifty states.



Detroit was destroyed by Reganomics not liberals.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 10, 2014)

S.J. said:


> I like David, he had sense enough to put down the kool aid.



Do you believe his fairy tale? I do believe he was pro government at the time when they were lynching and discriminating against minorities but that does not make him a leftist


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 10, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> David Horowitz is a liar,a racist bigot, a hypocrite and a fascist thug.



I don't think so. I think the murder and mayhem surrounding communist cultures went against his grain when he grew up to its macabre reality. I think it went against all the human psyche knows to be right and true, and he extricated himself from a life of crime and covering for other communists' crimes by learning to master his feelings and see the facts in perspective to the lies communists feed on in order to fool people into doing the expedient.

Not every strong leftist can do that.


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 10, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > In 1961 before their rule, Detroit had the highest per capita income in the United States; Today, it is the poorest large city in all fifty states.
> 
> 
> Detroit was destroyed by Reganomics not liberals.



Funny, considering that overspending by leftists was prevalent and conservatism advocated by followers of Ronald Reagan was put on the ignore pile.

 Project much?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 10, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > David Horowitz is a liar,a racist bigot, a hypocrite and a fascist thug.
> ...



There is no proof he was left or communist.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 10, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > > In 1961 before their rule, Detroit had the highest per capita income in the United States; Today, it is the poorest large city in all fifty states.
> ...



I disagree it was the destruction of the tax base and withholding of Federal and State funds by Republicans.

And what am I projecting?


----------



## S.J. (Jan 10, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I like David, he had sense enough to put down the kool aid.
> ...


You should educate yourself before making such stupid statements.

David Horowitz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 11, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



oh geez ! you don't think I've looked at Wiki? Can you give me anything other than reprints of the Homowitz fairy tale? Let me make this easy for you, do you have anything published while he was a leftist? ....before he became a right wing bigot.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 14, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> David Horowitz is a liar,a racist bigot, a hypocrite and a fascist thug.



I feel the same about you and obongo, but your not a thug only a wimp...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 14, 2014)

American_Jihad said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > David Horowitz is a liar,a racist bigot, a hypocrite and a fascist thug.
> ...



Why... you find a wimp worse than a thug?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 14, 2014)

*A Life Transformed: The Black Book of the American Left*

January 14, 2014 by Ion Mihai Pacepa

...

One of the most popular night clubs in New York City is the Soviet-themed KGB Bar. The place, adorned with the Soviet flag and a picture of Comrade Lenin, is jammed by a new generation of Marxist writers who read from their work. Just weeks ago this giant city overwhelmingly elected (73 percent of the votes) an openly Marxist mayor, and Seattle got a new council member who proudly stated that she wore the badge of socialist with honor. Russias post-Soviet newspaper Pravda, which knew that socialism was just a smiling mask for Marxism, chafed: It must be said that like the breaking of a great dam, the American descent into Marxism is happening with breathtaking speed, against the backdrop of a passive, hapless sheeple, excuse me dear reader, I meant people.

America is still not really aware that Marxism is infecting the country because our main media have gone to great lengths to hide this truism, and because neither the Republican Party nor the tea party has called attention to the looming dangers of Marxism. Our main media are also deep-sixing the fact that the only thing Marxism ever left behind it is countries that ended up looking like trailer camps hit by a hurricane, and Marxist leaders roasting in Dantes Inferno  all of them, from Trotsky to Stalin, from Khrushchev to Brezhnev, from Tito to Enver Hoxha, along with Mátyás Rakosi, Sékou Touré, Nyeree, Ceausescu and Hugo Chavez.

...

David Horowitz now documents that a new generation of Americans, one that is not being taught history anymore and knows little if anything about our countrys long fight against Marxism, is giving this heresy  which killed over 90 million people  another lease on life. In 2008, the Democratic Party portrayed the United States as a decaying, racist, capitalist realm, unable to provide medical care for the poor, to rebuild her crumbling schools, or to replace the shuttered mills that once provided a decent life for men and women of every race, and it pledged to change it by drastically increasing taxes on the American rich, American businesses and their owners, in order to finance programs for the poor. This is Marxism at its best. In The Communist Manifesto, Marx painted capitalism as a decaying, racist realm, and pledged to eradicate it by advocating 10 despotic inroads on the rights of property, which became known as the Ten Planks of the Communist Manifesto. Among them: a heavy progressive or graduated income tax; abolition of all rights of inheritance; abolition of property.

If you know the Manifesto, as David does, you will think Marx himself wrote the Democratic Partys economic program, which contains all of the above planks of Marxism. If you dont know the Manifesto, glance through The Black Book of the American Left. Young people, as David was when he ignored Stalins unprecedented crimes, believe in free lunches. No wonder that during the 2008 election campaign, the U.S. Democratic Party easily filled entire stadiums with young people who demanded that the wealth of the United States be redistributed. Some of those electoral gatherings looked to me like Ceausescus revival meetings  over 80,000 young people were gathered in front of the now-famous Greek temple resembling the White House that had been erected in Denver, to demand that Americas wealth be redistributed. The Democratic Party won the White House and both chambers of the U.S. Congress.

People have come to look kindly upon the redistribution of wealth, but David Horowitz convincingly demonstrates that this is the quintessence of Marxism, and that Marxism always ended in economic collapse. I concur. Stealing from capitalism is moral, Comrades, I heard Khrushchev say during the 1959 six-day vacation he spent in Romania. Dont raise your eyebrows, Comrades. I intentionally used the word steal. Stealing from our enemy is moral, Comrades. Stealing from capitalists is a Marxist duty, Romanias president, Nicolae Ceausescu, sermonized during the years I was his national security adviser. Capitalists are the mortal enemies of Marxism, I heard Fidel Castro preach in 1972, when I spent a vacation in Cuba as guest of his brother, Raul. Killing them is moral, comrades!

...

A Life Transformed: ?The Black Book of the American Left? | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 23, 2014)

*How the American Left Lost Its Nerve*

January 23, 2014 by Mark Judge 

...

Tom Hayden. Angela Davis. Bill Ayers. Noam Chomsky. Todd Gitlin. The Black Panthers. Students for a Democratic Society (SDS). Mary Travers of Peter, Paul and Mary. The Weathermen. Reds, all. Some more violent than others, but all of them called for a revolution.

A few years ago Horowitz was on a panel at Georgetown University with Michael Kazin, who had been a leader in the Students for a Democratic Society, an influential leftist group in the 1960s. All the left wanted to do in the 1960s, Kazin said, was give peace a chance. Horowitz reminds readers that during the Vietnam era Kazin was a left-wing revolutionary who embraced the motto bring the war home  i.e., cause as much violence on American streets as possible. Kazin could care less about peace. At a 1969 rally he led the following cheer: Ho, Ho, Ho Chi Minh, the NLF is Gonna Win! Give peace a chance? Kazin wanted nothing to do with it  or even with liberalism. Horowitz: It had been liberalism that guided America to power in the postwar world. It was liberalism that had gotten America into Vietnam. Centrist liberalism was the balance wheel giving synchronicity to the entire political system. But now radicals assaulted the center; if it could not hold, America would fall.

Ask yourself: why did left-wing demonstrators attack the 1968 Democratic convention in Chicago? It wasnt because they hated Republicans, although that was also true. They hated liberals because liberals at the time represented authority in America. Student radical Todd Gitlin, who now, like so many of his left-wing friends, is a professor, didnt vote in 1964, even though Barry Goldwater was against the war in Vietnam, which was supposedly Gitlins top issue. So why didnt Gitlin vote for Goldwater? In later years Gitlin would give a weak excuse, but the answer is obvious: he was a left-wing revolutionary who wanted to collapse the American system of government. These people were in no way, as Horowitz puts it, mooning for Robert Kennedy and Martin Luther King, as they would later claim. They wanted to bring the war home, and topple the United States.

...

Today its different. Most leftists that are seen on TV, online and in the entertainment industry dont have any coherent plan or overarching cosmic concept about dialectical materialism and the gears of history. Theyre just psychologically damaged and resentful losers. Rachel Maddow is not Todd Gitlin. Michael Moore is a lefty, but his entire shtick is based on jokes and self-loathing. Dan Savage hates conservatives not because of anything Lenin or Marx wrote, but because deep down he dislikes himself  his obsession with sex, shared by most of his lefty friends, reveals someone with deep personal issues. Jonathan Capeheart, the pathetic Obama toady, doesnt want the proletariat to rise  he wants the world to be forced to embrace his gayness. These people arent the vanguard of a revolution; they just need counseling.

Of course, that doesnt mean they arent dangerous. In fact that probably makes them more dangerous than traditional Reds. With evidence communism can be revealed as a sham. But if someone has an Oedipal issue and is raging against their father, or is a sexual deviant out to bring others down to his level, or just has general free-floating anger about some childhood issue, theres no real resolution. It just festers. In The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich, William Shirer noted that the early Nazi were not anything fearsome. They were just a small group of deadbeats, misfits, sexual deviants and bullies. The thing that tied them together was resentment. This picture is more more accurate when looking at todays leftists. When the revolution does come, it wont be about a workers paradise. It will be about shaming, silencing, and ultimately killing anyone who hurt your feelings.

How the American Left Lost Its Nerve | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 23, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > In 1961 before their rule, Detroit had the highest per capita income in the United States; Today, it is the poorest large city in all fifty states.
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit was destroyed by Reganomics not liberals.



Reagan was mayor of Detroit?

I never knew that.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 12, 2014)

*The Black Book of the American Left: Volume 2  The Progressives*​
March 10, 2014 by Jamie Glazov

Frontpage: David Horowitz, welcome to Frontpage Interview and congratulations on your new collection.

Before we get to the specifics of this volume, lets begin with you telling us a bit about this entire project and your thoughts on its importance.

Horowitz: Thanks Jamie.

We have entered a surreal political landscape where a radical left  a left that supported Communism during the Cold War either directly or under the guise of anti-anti-Communism  now occupies the commanding heights of the culture and has redefined the political center. Now radicalism  Marxism and its socialist variants  is referred to by arbitrators of the culture as the political center  liberalism. What was once centrism  the liberalism of the Democratic Party in the Kennedy era is now referred to as right-wing extremism. John F. Kennedy now long dead can still be carelessly referred to as a liberal icon thanks to the general amnesia, but Kennedys actual politics were identical to those of Ronald Reagan  militant anti-communism, hawkish on defense, for a capital gains tax cut and a balanced budget.

Unfortunately, most conservatives collude with the left,  calling them liberals and averting  eyes from their truly malicious agendas and intentions. Thus it is obvious to anyone considering the subversion of the IRS and its deployment as an instrument for suppressing conservative political activity  a fundamental assault on democracy  that Obama is behind it. That he not only knew about it, but that he wholeheartedly approved of it and is defending it. The whole thrust of his administration from the beginning has been to eliminate the conservative viewpoint from the policy process. Of course political circumstances at the moment dont always permit him to succeed, but his agenda is anti-democratic and anti-constitutional  socialist. That is his intention. What he does is not from incompetence but malice.

...

The Black Book of the American Left: Volume 2 ? The Progressives | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Dante (Mar 12, 2014)

American_Jihad said:


> Lets hear from the X progressive/marxist commie/liberal/left-winger...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor David, wrong as a leftie moonbat and now just as wrong as a rightie wingnut


geeze


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 12, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> David Horowitz is a liar,a racist bigot, a hypocrite and a fascist thug.



You must have run into some bad 420 during your seeking, I guess.


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 12, 2014)

Dante said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Lets hear from the X progressive/marxist commie/liberal/left-winger...
> ...


Could it be, he found the Right would pay him more?


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 13, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > David Horowitz is a liar,a racist bigot, a hypocrite and a fascist thug.
> ...



Those people use the salunsky rule book, that's all they got...


----------



## elektra (Mar 13, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> David Horowitz!!!!!!
> He is so biased that he make Keith Olbermann look unbiased.
> OK, I exaggerated a touch.



Nothing wrong with being biased against Marxism and those who actively try to kill Freedom and impose Marxism.

I am biased, I love Freedom and hate Marxism.

Do you love them both?


----------



## mamooth (Mar 14, 2014)

I see the usual suspects are enjoying Horowitz's "WE CONSERVATIVES ARE ALL SUCH VICTIMS!" website. The lure of victimhood is just too enticing for most conservatives to resist. But I suppose it's a good thing. getting the eternal-victim crowd to self-segregate and stop bothering regular people.


----------



## elektra (Mar 14, 2014)

mamooth said:


> I see the usual suspects are enjoying Horowitz's "WE CONSERVATIVES ARE ALL SUCH VICTIMS!" website. The lure of victimhood is just too enticing for most conservatives to resist. But I suppose it's a good thing. getting the eternal-victim crowd to self-segregate and stop bothering regular people.



Mamooth, everyone of your post is the same, at least the ones I have read with my limitied time here. 

Psychological projection - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Psychological projection
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Part of a series of articles on
> 
> ...


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 17, 2014)

elektra said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > I see the usual suspects are enjoying Horowitz's "WE CONSERVATIVES ARE ALL SUCH VICTIMS!" website. The lure of victimhood is just too enticing for most conservatives to resist. But I suppose it's a good thing. getting the eternal-victim crowd to self-segregate and stop bothering regular people.
> ...



MaMOO is a typical progressive/liberal = broken record syndrome...


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 13, 2015)

*The Life and Work of David Horowitz*
* From red-diaper baby to New Leftist to the Left's most formidable enemy. *
November 13, 2015
Jamie Glazov






*Editor’s note: We are running the following essay by Jamie Glazov to mark the occasion of this week’s publication of Culture Wars, Volume 5 of David Horowitz's monumental work, *_*The Black Book of the American Left*_*. (Order Vol. 5 **HERE**.)

A shorter version of this essay was originally published by **National Review Online**. *

David Horowitz was born in Forest Hills, New York, on January 10, 1939, the year of the Nazi-Soviet non-aggression pact, which shattered the illusions of many Communists and other members of the progressive left. But Horowitz’s school teacher parents, Blanche and Phil, remained steadfast in their commitment to the Party. They had met in Communist meetings in the early 1930s and engaged in what turned out to be a lifelong “political romance,” as David later described it in his autobiography, _Radical Son,_ thinking of themselves as “secret agents” of the Soviet future.

Horowitz grew up in a Communist enclave in Queens called Sunnyside Gardens. As a child, he attended the Sunnyside Progressive School, a pre-kindergarten program the Party had set up and, as an adolescent, spent summers at a Party-run children’s camp called “Wo-Chi-Ca,” short for “Workers’ Children’s Camp.” In 1956, when Horowitz was seventeen, the Soviet leader Nikita Khrushchev delivered a secret speech in the Kremlin about the crimes of Stalin. The “Khrushchev Report,” as it was subsequently called, was leaked by Israeli intelligence agents to the public, causing a crisis among the faithful. Party members who had previously dismissed claims by their opponents that Stalin was responsible for the deaths of millions as “slander,” now had no choice but to admit that the charges were true. They left the Party in a mass exodus that killed the Communist Party as a force in U.S. political life, although for many like Blanche and Phil Horowitz, it was impossible to give up the socialist faith.

...

The Life and Work of David Horowitz


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 14, 2015)

American_Jihad said:


> Lets hear from the X progressive/marxist commie/liberal/left-winger...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



David Horowitz used to be a card carrying communist.  He knows what he talking about. Brilliant article!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 14, 2015)

Dante said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Lets hear from the X progressive/marxist commie/liberal/left-winger...
> ...


Yes, yes, everyone is wrong but you, Dante'.  We get it now..  truly.  We do.


----------



## Dante (Nov 14, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...


When everyone else is you and ten of your friends? Yes


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 14, 2015)

Dante said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


You can be the most pleasant when you want to be, Dante'.  (operative words - want to be)   I am not going to argue with you. 
 I'd rather watch paint dry on the walls!    Good night!


----------



## Dante (Nov 14, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


I will stand against blind support of Israel until the day I die, because for too long I stood for blind support of Israel no matter what


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 15, 2015)

Dante said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Thank you for sharing your thoughts with me about Israel, Dante'.


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 18, 2015)

*David Horowitz Freedom Center Claims Credit for Posters Linking Campus Anti-Israel Groups to Hamas Terrorists*
* The Center's "Stop the Jihad on Campus" campaign exposes the propaganda agents for Jihad. *
November 16, 2015
Stop the Jihad on Campus






David Horowitz—chairman and founder of the David Horowitz Freedom Center—took credit today for posters appearing on Washington, DC, and Southern California area campuses linking anti-Israel activism on those campuses to Hamas terrorism.

The posters were placed anonymously last week in a guerrilla campaign targeting the campuses of George Washington University and American University in Washington, DC and those of UCLA, UC-Irvine and UC-San Diego in Southern California.






The posters identify two campus organizations—Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) and the Muslim Students Associations (MSA)—which spread propaganda created by the terrorist organization Hamas and agitate for the destruction of the Jewish state. One poster depicts a bloody knife and a series of photos of children who are training to become anti-Israel terrorists. The caption reads: “Students for ‘Justice’ in Palestine: Supporting a Culture that Teaches Children to Slaughter Jews.”

A second poster pictures terrorist Anwar al-Awlaki, who was killed in a targeted U.S. military strike in 2011, identifying him as an "MSA Terrorist” who served as the “Head of al-Qaeda in Yemen” and also as the “President [of the] MSA [at] Colorado State.” Awlaki is not the only former MSA president to go on to leadership positions in al-Qaeda and other terrorist groups.

A third poster targets the anti-Israel, Hamas-inspired Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement, known commonly as BDS. Alongside an image of a bloody knife stabbing a Star of David, it says: “The Real BDS: Boycott, Divest, Stab”

The hashtags #SJPJewHaters and #StoptheJihadonCampus are printed on each poster.

The posters are part of a larger Freedom Center campaign titled Stop the Jihad on Campus (www.stopthejihadoncampus.org) which seeks to raise awareness of how anti-Israel terrorists have infiltrated American universities, spreading terrorist propaganda and messages, with university funding and support.

The campaign recently published a report on the 10 Top American Universities Most Friendly to Terrorists. These universities include Brandeis University, Columbia University, Harvard University, UCLA and the University of Michigan-Ann Arbor. The full report on the Top 10 Universities and images of all the posters are available on the campaign website, www.stopthejihadoncampus.org.

...

 The Center operates a number of other programs including, the Israel Security Project run by Caroline Glick, Jihad Watch, run by Robert Spencer, and the campaign, www.StoptheJihadonCampus.org. The Center is currently publishing a nine-volume series by David Horowitz called _The Black Book of the American Left._

David Horowitz Freedom Center Claims Credit for Posters Linking Campus Anti-Israel Groups to Hamas Terrorists


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 23, 2015)

*Culture Wars: Volume V of the Black Book of the American Left*
* David Horowitz's new book exposes how the Left has used the culture to wage war on American values and institutions. *
December 23, 2015
Mark Tapson






...

Political correctness, hate speech, multiculturalism, microaggressions, safe spaces, cultural appropriation, colonialism, white privilege – all loaded terms that have come to dominate our national discourse, particularly in the universities indoctrinating wave after wave of our youth in such concepts. The rise of identity politics, the growing acceptance of socialism, the urgent demands for social justice – these too have sprung up relatively recently to dominate our political landscape. What is happening? How has all this come about? The answers lie in the title of an essay by former radical leftists David Horowitz and Peter Collier: “It’s the Culture, Stupid!”

That essay is the first in _Culture Wars_, the newly-released fifth volume of the collected conservative writings of David Horowitz, a series titled _The Black Book of the American Left_. “The culture war is this generation’s Cold War,” he declares, and this book compiles over 45 essays by Horowitz (five of them co-written), which focus on that cultural offensive waged against American values by progressives over the last fifty years.

It was an assault that first gained momentum in the 1960s, but which was inspired decades earlier by the Italian Marxist Antonio Gramsci. Gramsci’s inventive strategy was to put cultural institutions at the center of the revolutionary agenda in order to make radical ideas the ruling ideas, thereby making radicals the political ruling class. The result is that our academics, artists, and news media today almost all lean hard left and have worked assiduously and successfully to transform our nation’s political and social consciousness.

In this volume of Horowitz’s work, these essays written from the ‘90s into the early 2000s are arranged into five sections that focus on political correctness, media culture, sexual politics, feminism, and the government’s left-wing propaganda arm – PBS and NPR. On topics ranging from feminism and the military to Warren Beatty’s agitprop movie _Bulworth_ to the AIDS epidemic, Horowitz explores, exposes and comments upon how the left has used culture as a battleground in which to subvert American institutions and values and to further the progressive agenda.

Political correctness, of course, has become the new intellectual orthodoxy. In a section of three essays co-written with Collier, Horowitz addresses the degree to which the “empire of political correctitude” has empowered the left’s totalitarian impulses and stifled dissenting thought, especially on campus, where one can almost hear “the muffled sounds of free inquiry being strangled and destructive ideologies jammed into place.” In “The PC Cover-Up,” the two former leftists muse on the Modern Language Association’s annual convention and the spread of political correctness “like an airborne toxic event through the groves of academe.” Horowitz and Collier conclude that the war over political correctness

must be fought to a conclusion. If the radicals succeed, they will use their version of history to determine what kind of a country America was and their version of politics to determine what kind of a country it will become. If they are defeated, they will lose their last redoubt.

...

Culture Wars: Volume V of the Black Book of the American Left


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 17, 2016)

*Hammer Blows: The Left, Israel, Obama - An Interview with David Horowitz*
* Some hard truths. *
March 17, 2016
Niram Ferretti





_Reprinted from the Italian news site L'Informale._

David Horowitz is not afraid to speak to your face. From his mouth, when he talks about politics, you will never hear something mild because he knows that in our age the tomb of truth is the Newspeak of politically correctness.

In the Sixties he was a young Marxist intellectual in London working for Bertrand Russell and becoming a friend of Isaac Deutscher, Trotzky’s biographer and high priest of the British New Left. By the closing of the decade he was in California where he cooperated with the Black Panthers. That was before his deep shift of ideas.

“Just as Stalin had used the idealism and loyalty of my parents’ generation to commit his crimes in the ’30s, so the Panthers had used my generation’s idealism in the ’60s.”, he would later say.

oday David Horowitz is the president of the conservative think tank which carries his name, “The David Horowitz Freedom Center” and the editor of Frontpage Magazine an online war machine against what he considers to be America’s submission to progressive ideology.

Author of many books of which a great part are devoted to shed light on the gears and mystifications of the Left in its different forms, he represents one of the most thorny voices of the American cultural and political landscape.

*Niram Ferretti: *Mr. Horowitz I would like to start with a question about the Freedom Center of which you are president. What are the aims of the center?

*David Horowitz: *The Center was created to defend free societies that are under attack from totalitarian forces within and without. This mission led to a second: to wake up conservatives and other patriots who don’t understand that the “progressive” “social democratic” left is a totalitarian force itself, or a totalitarian enabler, and therefore a party to the war against free market democracies.

*NF: *Like George Orwell and Arthur Koestler you have come out from the left and become one of its strongest opponents. If you were to identify the most persistent and fallacious set of ideas of the leftist mindset, what would they be?

*DH: *Virtually all the ideas of the left are false because they are based on the premise that if leftists are given enough power they can create a mythical paradise alternately called “communism” “socialism” or “social justice.” It is both the beauty and impossibility of their utopian dreams that make them so dangerous, and such ready allies of democracy’s enemies – even the Islamic barbarians at the gates.

*NF: *For years you have been denouncing the way in which many American campuses and universities have become places for liberal if not blatantly neo-marxist and ant-western indoctrination. What made this outcome possible in the States?

*DH: *The blindness of conservatives to the threat. “Liberal” is a deceptive term for the left, which is bigoted and intolerant, and “neo-Marxist” is too mild. They are more accurately seen as “neo-Communists.” Even Marx didn’t call for the purging of conservatives and other dissenters from university faculties and reading lists.

...

Hammer Blows: The Left, Israel, Obama - An Interview with David Horowitz


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 15, 2016)

*Leftists Furious at Freedom Center after Sanders Anti-Israel Activist is Exposed*
April 14, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





Bernie Sanders hired Simone Zimmerman as his Jewish Outreach Director. Front Page's The Point exposed Simone Zimmerman's hatred of the Jewish State and her participation in If Not Now, anti-Israel group harassing Jewish charities in a BDS-like campaign.

...

Noah Pollak at the Free Beacon went on to note her ties to the JVP BDS pro-terrorist hate group and her obscene rant against Netanyahu.

...

  Even former ADL boss Abe Foxman called on the Sanders campaign to get rid of Simone Zimmerman.

So the BernieBros went after Uriel on Twitter for linking to Front Page Magazine, even though the JTA piece denounced us as a "right-wing site" and defended Simone Zimmerman against our charges.

Initial attacks against Front Page Magazine came from Daniel Sieradski, the anti-Israel activist who runs Jews for Bernie, who distributed a meme during the last war with Hamas which claimed that "That's why Palestinians are fighting back." Sieradski's anti-Israel views had been exposed earlier by The Point and he was still smarting.

...

Jordana's whole essay is well worth reading.

Leftists Furious at Freedom Center after Sanders Anti-Israel Activist is Exposed


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 15, 2016)

mamooth said:


> I see the usual suspects are enjoying Horowitz's "WE CONSERVATIVES ARE ALL SUCH VICTIMS!" website. The lure of victimhood is just too enticing for most conservatives to resist. But I suppose it's a good thing. getting the eternal-victim crowd to self-segregate and stop bothering regular people.


David Horowitz used to be a card carrying communist.  Who better to expose the truth the left is working so hard to hide!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 15, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Excellent article..


I agree. I would LOVE to have David Horowitz as a President.  I'd vote for him in a NY second.


----------



## FJO (Apr 16, 2016)

Truthseeker420 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I like David, he had sense enough to put down the kool aid.
> ...



Sooner or later in your life you will be attacked, betrayed, robbed and wounded by one of your fellow liberals. Most likely your attacker will be of the Negroid persuasion. 

At that point you will wake up, beginning to realize that you wasted your life for liberal causes.


----------



## Granny (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm going to have to get some of these books - the first Collier/Horowitz book I read was Destructive Generation - hell of a good book!! Scared the crap out of me when I realized the scope .... and the names that are very well known.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 19, 2016)

*Bill Whittle Goes Into the Lion's Den*
* Conservative warrior recounts his encounter with progressive students at the Freedom Center's West Coast Retreat. *
April 20, 2016
Frontpagemag.com





Bill Whittle from DHFC on Vimeo.

What I'd like to talk about, actually, for those of you who survived last night -- I see a few of us have probably just gone into a hot tub and opened our veins after the two speakers last night.  They were terrific, by the way.  They were absolutely great.  You can't correct a problem unless you know what the problem is.  You can't adjust your strategy if you don't know what your objective is and especially the comments we heard about the future of the Republican Party in terms of the ethnic breakdown is really important.  That line, "We just need more Republicans," is the line.  It's the line.  So, how do we do that?

Well as it turns out, I got an offer to speak at a Jewish high school two days ago, on my birthday, and it was in Palo Alto. So you've got to figure private Jewish high school kids in Palo Alto is going to be a pretty liberal crowd. And sure enough, it was.  I had mentioned earlier, many years earlier, in terms of messaging, that we should start thinking about new ways to message this thing, and I'm sure you've heard me tell the story that there was a young lady who asked me – she wanted to start a Tea Party group at her school – and she said, what should she call it?  And I said, "For God's sake, don't call it the Tea Party.  That would be a catastrophic mistake.  Call it the Rebel Alliance.  Don't tell anybody what it's about.  Call it the Rebel Alliance and see who shows up."  Well sure enough, these two kids at this high school up in Palo Alto started a group called the Rebel Alliance. And there's only about five or six conservatives in the whole school, but they called themselves the Rebel Alliance, and they went further than that.  They actually went out and raised the money for me to come up there because obviously I don't speak for free.  I get my $100.00 honorarium and $20.00 per diem, which Mike Finch talk me down to $17.50, the miserable cheap son of a -- But, it was a really interesting chance to go up there, and so I want to tell you about that trip, because I learned about them and I learned a lot about how we can not only make messaging effective for millenials, but I think you could make the case that this is not a bad way to make messaging effective for the general population.

When it was asked what I wanted to talk about, the Rabbi wanted to talk to me for a while, and I said, "Listen, if I come up and do my regular dog and pony show all of the Progressives in the audience, which is most of them, are just going to roll their eyes and they're going to snort and they're going to do their 'I'm better than you thing and boy, I have so many ways I could destroy you, but I can't, because you're talking.'"  So I said, "I'll tell you what.  Let's just do it this way.  I'm just going to go up there.  I'll do five minutes on what I believe.  That's all I'm going to do.  Here's what I believe.  These are the things I believe in and then let's make the whole hour questions and answers.  That way I get to be the victim and they get to be the attackers and at least they're listening, because they're engaged.  They're throwing the darts, not receiving them, and I'm not afraid of these kids.  I'm afraid of circus carnies, but I'm not afraid of these kids." 

...

Bill Whittle Goes Into the Lion's Den


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 22, 2016)

*Freedom Center's Poster Campaign Hits Campus Jew-Haters *
* Posters expose BDS supporters as allies of Hamas. *
April 22, 2016
Frontpagemag.com













...

Freedom Center's Poster Campaign Hits Campus Jew-Haters


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 25, 2016)

*He Name names...*

*David Horowitz on the Larry Elder Show*
* Accused by UCLA officials of "intimidation" for posting anti-BDS flyers. *
April 25, 2016
Frontpagemag.com





...

  Kang’s letter smeared Horowitz as a “provocateur” who “put up hostile posters accusing two student organizations — the Muslim Student Association (MSA) and Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) — of being murderers and terrorists.” This is a lie, as Horowitz explains in this important interview.

Click on the video above to listen.

David Horowitz on the Larry Elder Show


----------



## American_Jihad (May 10, 2016)

*The “Never Trump” Pouters   *
* It’s understandable when Democrats slander Trump, but it’s disgraceful when Republicans echo them. *
May 9, 2016
David Horowitz





*Reprinted from Breitbart.com.*

The conservatives who have declared war on the primary victor are displaying a myopia that could be deadly in November when Trump will lead Republicans against a party that has divided the country, destroyed its borders, empowered its enemies and put 93 million Americans into dependency on the state. This reckless disregard for consequences is matched only by a blindness to what has made Trump the presumptive nominee. When he entered the Republican primaries a year ago Trump was given no chance of surviving even the first contest let alone becoming the Republican nominee. That was the view of _all_ the experts, and especially those experts with the best records of prediction.

Trump - who had never held political office and had no experience in any political job - faced a field of sixteen tested political leaders, including nine governors and five senators from major states. Most of his political opponents were conservatives. During the primaries several hundred million dollars were spent in negative campaign ads – nastier and more personal than in any Republican primary in memory. At least 60,000 of those ads were aimed at Trump, attacking him as a fraud, a corporate predator, a not-so-closet liberal, an ally of Hillary Clinton, indistinguishable from Barack Obama, an ignoramus, and too crass to be president (Bill Clinton anyone?).

These negative ads were directed at Republican primary voters, a constituency well to the right of the party. These primary voters are a constituency that may be said to represent the heart of the conservative movement in America, and are generally more politically engaged and informed than most Republican voters. Trump won their support. He won by millions of votes - more votes from this conservative heartland than any Republican in primary history. To describe Trump as ignorant – as so many beltway intellectuals have – is merely to privilege book knowledge over real world knowledge, not an especially wise way to judge political leaders.

A chorus of detractors has attempted to dismiss Trump’s political victory as representing a mere plurality of primary voters, but how many candidates have won outright majorities among a field of seventeen, or five or even three? When the Republican primary contest was actually reduced to three, Trump beat the “true conservative,” Ted Cruz, with more than fifty percent of the votes. He did this in blue states and red states, and in virtually all precincts and among all Republican demographics. He clinched the nomination by beating Cruz with an outright majority in conservative Indiana.

In opposing the clear choice of the Republican primary electorate the “Never Trump” crowd is simply displaying their contempt for the most politically active Republican voters. This contempt was dramatically displayed during a CNN segment with Trump’s spokeswoman, Katrina Pierson, and Bill Kristol, the self-appointed guru of a Third Party movement whose only result can be to split the Republican ticket and provide Hillary with her best shot at the presidency. Pierson urged Kristol to help unify the Party behind its presumptive nominee. Kristol grinned and answered her: “You want leaders to become followers.” Could there be a more arrogant response? By what authority does Bill Kristol regard himself as a leader? Trump has the confidence of millions of highly committed and generally conservative Republican voters. That makes him a leader. Who does Bill Kristol lead except a coterie of inside-the-beltway foreign policy interventionists, who supported the fiasco in Libya that opened the door to al-Qaeda and ISIS?

...

The “Never Trump” Pouters


----------



## American_Jihad (May 16, 2016)

*Bill Kristol: Republican Spoiler, Renegade Jew*
* A reckless plan to derail the election. *
May 16, 2016
David Horowitz





*Reprinted from Breitbart.*

While millions of Republican primary voters have chosen Donald Trump as the party’s nominee, Bill Kristol and a small but well-heeled group of Washington insiders are preparing a third party effort to block Trump’s path to the White House. Their plan is to run a candidate who could win three states and enough votes in the electoral college to deny both parties the needed majority.  This would throw the election into the House of Representatives, which would then elect a candidate the Kristol group found acceptable. The fact that this would nullify the largest vote ever registered for a Republican primary candidate, the fact that it would jeopardize the Republican majorities in both the House and Senate, and more than likely make Hillary Clinton president apparently doesn’t faze Kristol and company at all. This is to give elitism a bad name.

One would think that the Trump opponents would have substantial reasons for pursuing such a destructive course. But examination of their expressed reasons shows that one would be wrong. Their chief justification for opposing Trump is that he is not a “constitutional conservative” and in fact is “without principles” and therefore dangerous. The evidence offered is that he has supported Democrats in the past, and changed his positions on important issues. Yet in seeking a candidate to carry their standard the Kristol group has approached billionaire investor Mark Cuban a figure uncannily similar to Trump. During the presidential election year 2012, the _Hollywood Reporter_ noted that, “in February, billionaire sports and media mogul Mark Cuban was seen hugging Barack Obama at a $30,000-a-plate fundraiser for the president’s re-election bid.” Cuban was also a visible campaigner for Obama four years earlier. A fan of Obamacare, Cuban wrote a column for _Huffington Post_ just before the 2012 election titled, “I would vote for Gov. Romney if he were a Democrat.” Now it is true that Mark Cuban eventually had second thoughts about Obama, and perhaps even about Democrats. But what these facts show is that Kristol and his allies are willing to elect anyone but Trump and have even fewer principles than the man they hate.

A second charge against Trump is that his character is so bad (worse than Hillary’s or Bill’s?) that no right-thinking Republican could regard him as White House worthy. “I just don't think he has the character to be president of the United States,” Kristol declared in a recent interview. “It’s beyond any particular issue I disagree with him on, or who he picks as VP or something. The man in the last five days has embraced Mike Tyson, the endorsement of a convicted rapist in Indiana…. He likes toughness, Donald Trump, that's great, he likes rapists.” This would be fairly damning if the facts were as black and white as Kristol presents them. But as anyone familiar with the sports world would know, Mike Tyson had a dramatic change of heart following his release from prison - rejected the life he had led, repented his past, and committed himself to a course of humility and service to others.

...

All these dishonesties and flim-flam excuses pale by comparison with the consequences Kristol and his “Never Trump” cohorts are willing to risk by splitting the Republican vote. Obama has provided America’s mortal enemy, Iran, with a path to nuclear weapons, $150 billion dollars, and the freedom to develop intercontinental ballistic missiles to deliver the lethal payloads. Trump has promised to abandon the Iran deal, while Hillary Clinton and all but a handful of Democrats have supported this treachery from start to finish. Kristol is now one of their allies. I am a Jew who has never been to Israel and has never been a Zionist in the sense of believing that Jews can rid themselves of Jew hatred by having their own nation state. But half of world Jewry now lives in Israel, and the enemies whom Obama and Hillary have empowered – Iran, the Muslim Brotherhood, Hezbollah, ISIS and Hamas - have openly sworn to exterminate the Jews. I am also an American (and an American first), whose country is threatened with destruction by the same enemies. To weaken the only party that stands between the Jews and their annihilation, and between America and the forces intent on destroying her, is a political miscalculation so great and a betrayal so profound as to not be easily forgiven.

Bill Kristol: Republican Spoiler, Renegade Jew


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 10, 2017)

*David Horowitz Attacked During Senatorial Witch-Hunt of Jeff Sessions*
* Senator Richard Blumenthal trades in malicious slanders easily refuted. *
January 10, 2017
Frontpagemag.com





In a press release expressing concern over the nomination of Senator Jeff Sessions, the Alliance for Justice has made a series of false and reckless claims against the David Horowitz Freedom Center as a basis for its opposition to the confirmation of Senator Jeff Sessions as Attorney General of the United States.[1] According to Nan Aron president of the Alliance for Justice and board member Farhana Khera, the David Horowitz Freedom Center is an “anti-Muslim hate group,” at whose events Senator Sessions has spoken and to which he has “deep ties.” These false claims lead them to conclude that, “this raises questions about his judgment and fitness to serve as U.S. Attorney General.”

Senator Sessions is indeed a friend of the David Horowitz Freedom Center, of which I am the founder and ceo, but he has no ties, let alone “deep ties” to our organization. Moreover, the David Horowitz Freedom Center is neither anti-Muslim nor a “hate group.” I have on many occasions publicly stated that the vast majority of Muslims are law-abiding, good people; that the problem is a movement within Islam of Islamic supremacists who seek to impose Islamic law on others by force if necessary. Among the hundreds of thousands of words of mine that have been published on the subject of Islam and the Islamic _jihad_, there is not a single sentence that can reasonably construed as “anti-Muslim.” Nor has the Alliance for Justice produced one.

The Center event at which Senator Sessions spoke is our annual “Restoration Weekend.” This event has also been addressed by another friend, _Zuhdi Jasser_, a devout Muslim, and president and founder of the American Islamic Forum for Democracy. So much for our anti-Muslim hostility.

The very list of our speakers exposes the defamatory claims of Nan Aron and the Alliance for Justice as malicious fictions. Among the speakers at our events have been Democratic senators Sam Nunn, Zell Miller and Joe Lieberman, former Democratic Mayor of Washington DC Adrian Fenty, liberal attorney and women’s rights advocate Gloria Allred, liberal civil rights activist and president of Operation Hope, John Bryant.

The Center’s annual Restoration Weekend at which Senator Sessions spoke has also featured the current Vice-President elect, Mike Pence, and three former attorneys general – John Ashcroft, Michael Mukasey and Ed Meese.

Other Freedom Center speakers have included Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell, current Transportation Secretary Elaine Chao, former Speakers of the House Newt Gingrich and John Boehner, four current members of the Senate Judiciary Committee – Orrin Hatch, Lindsey Graham, Jeff Flake and Ted Cruz - and the chairman of the House Judiciary Committee, Bob Goodlatte.

Our guest speakers have also included the following cabinet members and administration officers:

...

Conflating anti-Islamist terrorism and anti-Islamist supremacy with hostility to religious Muslims is a technique of the terrorists and their enablers, and should have no place in the campaign of an organization proposing itself as a defender of civil liberties and civil rights.

The David Horowitz Freedom Center deeply regrets that its reputation has been abused in order to be placed in the service of an attempt to block the nomination of one of the most decent, tolerant and courageous Americans ever to hold a senate office. It would be a national tragedy if Jeff Sessions were not to be confirmed as Attorney General of the United States where he will protect the rights of all Americans with a vigor and integrity that has been in short supply for many years.

David Horowitz Attacked During Senatorial Witch-Hunt of Jeff Sessions


----------



## Granny (Jan 11, 2017)

Who better than David Horowitz to speak up and out?  He should probably be on some kind of "required reading" list.  I've read a good number of his books and hope to read more ... I'm also old enough to have lived through many of the events about which he has written ... and some of the inner workings of the leaders of the times, written by someone who was an inside leader of the times shocked the hell out of me. A good many of those still unrepentant leaders are very prominent today as high level politicians, university professors and in other capacities.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 7, 2017)

*Video: David Horowitz On Tucker Carlson *
* Freedom Center president weighs in on Trump's transformative effect on the GOP and his new book, Big Agenda. *
February 7, 2017
Frontpagemag.com






Freedom Center President David Horowitz joined FNC host Tucker Carlson on Monday night to discuss President Trump's recent comments on Vladimir Putin, the Republican Party and his new book, _Big Agenda_. Watch the clip below. 

...

Video: David Horowitz On Tucker Carlson


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 16, 2017)

*VIDEO: DAVID HOROWITZ ON COMMUNISM, MARXISM, AND THE BLACK PANTHER PARTY, PT. 1*
*Freedom Center founder joins Dave Rubin to discuss his political journey and the dark history of the Left.*
March 16, 2017

Frontpagemag.com





...

Video:

Video: David Horowitz on Communism, Marxism, and the Black Panther Party, Pt. 1


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 16, 2017)

Great Thread ... Thank You...


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 17, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Great Thread ... Thank You...


Your welcome bump...


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 17, 2017)

*FULL INTERVIEW: DAVID HOROWITZ ON THE RUBIN REPORT*
*Freedom Center founder joins Dave Rubin for an in-depth interview on the Left, his political journey and the current political climate.*
March 17, 2017

Frontpagemag.com






*Freedom Center founder David Horowitz recently sat down with Dave Rubin, host of the Rubin Report, for a wide-ranging interview discussing the ideology of the Left, his transition from Marxism to conservatism, the current political climate, and much more. Watch the three-part interview below. 

...
*
Full Interview: David Horowitz On The Rubin Report


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 30, 2017)

*TRUMP’S PLAN TO SAVE AMERICA: A Q&A WITH DAVID HOROWITZ*
*Freedom Center founder analyzes the current political landscape and the Trump administration's big agenda.*
March 30, 2017

Holistic Survival





*Q&A with David Horowitz – Founder & President of the David Horowitz Freedom Center, Editor of FrontPage Magazine, author of the *_*New York Times*_* bestselling books **The Professors: The 101 Most Dangerous Academics in America**, **Unholy Alliance: Radical Islam And the American Left**, **Radical Son: A Generational Odyssey**, and the new book **Big Agenda: Trump’s Plan to Save America**.*

It was a privilege for the Hartman Media Company to welcome leading conservative David Horowitz for an exclusive interview on the current political landscape. 

We sat down with David Horowitz (DH) to gain additional insight on President Donald Trump’s policies and the future of the bipartisan system.

...

Trump’s Plan to Save America: A Q&A with David Horowitz


----------



## American_Jihad (May 3, 2017)

*I WROTE A BEST-SELLER ON DONALD TRUMP, AND ALSO ON DEMOCRATS AS A “PARTY OF HATE”. . . SO NOW THE LEFT IS COMING AFTER ME*
*Very fake news.*
May 2, 2017

David Horowitz





...

“Why should I talk to you,” I replied, “if you are conducting a vendetta against one conservative organization under the guise of doing a fair-minded investigation of the IRS code? [Jesse Jackson’s] Rainbow Push, [Al Sharpton’s] National Action Network, Southern Poverty Law Center, Planned Parenthood would be four examples of c3 organizations much bigger than ours that would merit your attention if you were being honest about your agendas. The fact that you don’t mention even one leftwing organization that is a concern to you is a pretty good indicator that you are not honest and not approaching me in good faith. So why should I want to ‘chat’ with you? Would you chat with someone conducting his business as unethically as you apparently do?”

...

This is the scummy bottom where the “liberal” media now feed, a savage parody of investigative journalism that must have Ben Bradlee and Katherine Graham averting their eyes in shame.

In my book _Big Agenda_, I describe the Democrats – and progressives generally - as a “party of hate.” Rather than being interested in the other side, if only as a debating partner, they openly regard conservatives as “racists, sexists, homophobes, Islamophobes and xenophobes,” –irredeemable and deplorable, in Hillary’s revealing phrase. Such individuals are not worthy of fair treatment; they are beyond the pale and therefore legitimate targets of illegitimate attacks. If they are in any way effective, whether as members of a conservative presidential administration or as the author of a favorable book on that administration, they are prime targets for destruction.

I Wrote a Best-Seller on Donald Trump, and also on Democrats as a “Party of Hate”. . . So Now the Left is Coming After Me


----------



## American_Jihad (May 19, 2017)

*VIDEO: DAVID HOROWITZ AT THE PHILADELPHIA CONSTITUTION CENTER*
*Freedom Center founder provides the road map for the president to save America.*
May 19, 2017

Frontpagemag.com


Video: David Horowitz at the Philadelphia Constitution Center


----------



## American_Jihad (May 26, 2017)

*VIDEO: GEERT WILDERS PRAISES DAVID HOROWITZ'S BATTLE FOR FREEDOM*
*Leader of the Dutch Party for Freedom honors Freedom Center founder.*
May 26, 2017

Frontpagemag.com






Video: Geert Wilders Praises David Horowitz's Battle For Freedom


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 6, 2017)

*THE IMPORTANCE OF THE DAVID HOROWITZ FREEDOM CENTER*
*As seen by The Washington Post.*
June 6, 2017

Frontpagemag.com





...

_The Freedom Center is not a charity in the normal sense of that term and has never claimed to be. Even the Post is forced to concede that we applied for our tax-exempt status as an “educational foundation.” We have remained faithful to that mission. We have never used our 501c3 status to engage in electoral campaigns in the manner of George Soros, John Podesta and Jesse Jackson, all of whom operate much larger tax-exempt foundations than ours (in Soros’s case by a factor several hundred times larger) explicitly in behalf of the progressive wing of the Democrat Party. Despite their obvious animus, however, the Post writers do spotlight a very important development – our role in fostering the development of a tougher, more aggressive conservatism in the face of the left’s takeover of the Democratic Party and assault on American institutions._

_The David Horowitz Freedom Center began as a conservative outlier, urging other conservatives to face the fact that the Democratic Party had been taken over by the political left, and that this left – mis-named “liberal” and “progressive” – was at war with America and its social contract (a development I recently explained in his article, The Democrats’ Second Secession & America’s New Civil War.)_

...

The Importance of the David Horowitz Freedom Center


----------

